# Bling: How much is too much?



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

IMO her outfit is nice. Saddle is WAYYYY to much for me.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I agree with Nicole.

I wonder if that poor rider knows sea being used as that kind of example by the APHA. I bet see be mortified. Personally I don't like the flashy blingy stuff. I think its tacky. It comes off like the person is saying DON'T LOOK AT THE HORSE LOOK AT MEEEE! and it takes away from the horses demonstration. If the show is about the horse then why does a person have to bedazzle themselves to have a shot at winning? Or is it that the horses demonstrations are all so similar that the outfit and bling are the only things that set them apart?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

I think it's too much. A saddle like that is nice and no doubt expensive, but it draws attention AWAY from the horse, not to it. You don't notice a horse and say 'Oh, look at that trot!' with a saddle like that. You think 'Oh my gosh, look at that saddle!' and look at the appearance, instead of the performance.

I know judges say that the bling doesnt make the win, but it most certainly helps whether or not the judge makes a conscience decision. Humans are easily pleased aestheticly. So having the fancy saddle and fancy outfit draw attention to the appearance of the horse and rider but not the performance and skill of each. 

If it were me, and Lord knows I'll be the one to change something, the tack would be high quality but plain and the outfit of the rider would be professional and without jeweling.
A class or show should be about what the pair can do, not how fancy and pretty they can look. 
They showcase their talents and abilities. If I wanted to see the pageantry and fanciful costumes, I'd go to the local theater house, not a horse show.


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

It doesn't really get you noticed. Plain tack would be far more noticeable. Can you win with it? Sure. 

People put entirely too much time into worrying about what others have or are wearing.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Not enough for me :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

At the Scottsdale Arabian show they had riders in the English classes wearing rhinestones!


----------



## DaraT (Jan 30, 2010)

Way to much bling for me. As a person who would like to get back into showing, I just can't afford this fashion style. Not to mention, that you really need to upgrade your outfit every year. I find it ironic that the guys' fashion is still the same. About the only thing they need to keep up with is the changing hat creases. 

I have a show saddle, but I tried to find one that the least amount of silver on it. Eventually I would like to replace it with a nice tooled show saddle with no silver. I recently bought a show halter that is a nice tooled leather with only small silver buckles. The all silver show tack is just not my taste. 

So when I do get back in the ring, I'll be the one in a nice off the rack shirt and my hat will have the old fashioned crease. Keeping it simple will help me afford the ever increasing entry fees.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I saw that picture too. I think the saddle is a little excessive especially for a youth. The outfit is quite nice however.

Honestly, your child doesn't need a $15,000 dollar saddle. I find it really sad when parents give their child these crazy expensive saddles and horses. Your teaching your child absolutely nothing by this. Sure, that's what it takes to be competitive these days, but is it really worth it? They don't understand the concept of how much money it takes to buy this stuff and the concept of working hard for what you get. They turn into little pageant girls...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

gigem88 said:


> At the Scottsdale Arabian show they had riders in the English classes wearing rhinestones!


Your joking! English is supposed to be traditional, honest, and overall just about the horse and rider. (always depending on the judge, but still.) It is hard to be destracted, because you simply can't have the 'sparkliest saddle,' or most 'bedazzled bridle.' And most everybody's clothing is the same, varying by color only. The only real flash you can bring is the color of the horse. 

But even still, the beautiful frame overo can't beat the basic bay if the pinto is a trashy mover, in Hunters. The roman nosed chestnut can defeat the slender headed Arabian, givem the Chestnut jumped cleaner and faster than the Arab. 

English is so much less predjudice, IMHO.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

gigem88 said:


> At the Scottsdale Arabian show they had riders in the English classes wearing rhinestones!


Haha! Wait till I tell that to my friends who were making fun of my rhinestone stirrup irons! From what I've seen at the AQHA and APHA breed shows in my area, they're still pretty conservative/traditional in the hunter classes.


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

DaraT said:


> So when I do get back in the ring, I'll be the one in a nice off the rack shirt and my hat will have the old fashioned crease. Keeping it simple will help me afford the ever increasing entry fees.


God, why? I can understand just keeping your outfit simple (it has actually been a trend for a couple years, now. Especially in the horsemanship.) But it costs $15 to shape a hat.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

DaraT said:


> Way to much bling for me. As a person who would like to get back into showing, I just can't afford this fashion style. Not to mention, that you really need to upgrade your outfit every year.* I find it ironic that the guys' fashion is still the same. About the only thing they need to keep up with is the changing hat creases.
> *
> I have a show saddle, but I tried to find one that the least amount of silver on it. Eventually I would like to replace it with a nice tooled show saddle with no silver. I recently bought a show halter that is a nice tooled leather with only small silver buckles. The all silver show tack is just not my taste.
> 
> So when I do get back in the ring, I'll be the one in a nice off the rack shirt and my hat will have the old fashioned crease. Keeping it simple will help me afford the ever increasing entry fees.


Yes the guys have it so easy, just pick up a solid button-down shirt from the local department store and you're good to go. Maybe throw in a colorful scarf if you want to get flashy. It seems like the guys even have a bit less bling on their saddles but maybe that's just me. 

I sometimes wish the same could be said for women, but then again, we do get to have a little bit more fun with our outfits, even if it is a challenge to find stuff that's tasteful and reasonably priced.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

I actually don't care for the shirt in the OP. The stones look like the heat set stones that come on a sheet and are ironed on. They aren't real swarovski or crystal and it shows. I do love the pave' look with high quality stones. 

I do love my bling and the outfits that come with the western events. I don't wear mine for anything other than it makes me happy. I like being trendy and sparkly and don't feel that's a crime. 

Last year's 14-18 WP winner did it in black chaps, black shirt, and a purple scarf. Not everyone wears the full outfits all the time. Vests are also in style (lots in the trail, western riding, and pleasure at Pinto this past week.) 

I have fabric for a vest and just need to get it made. Yes, it is wild colored and will be stoned, because that makes me happy and I deserve to be happy.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I think it looks fine! Tasteful but not over the top unlike some of the tack sets that I have seen for sale. 

Personally I like a plainer saddle, maybe some tooling but not a ton of bling bling.. just not my deal.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not trying to say there's anything wrong with bling per-say. Just thought it would be fun to get everyone's opinion. I actually like the saddle myself, but then again I'm easily distracted by all things shiney :lol:

Speaking of vests, have you guys seen the new cut they're using? 










It's definitely... different. I saw a girl wearing one at the last paint horse show I went to. I kind of think they make you look like a 18th century bar maid... but that's just me. To each their own.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

I love FQHA shows as they LIMIT the amount of bling you are allowed to have to a very minimal amount. It is to show the Foundation QH's agility, all-around usefulness, and natural beauty. 

Alas, different strokes for different folks. Even FQHA shows are becoming lenient (sp?) with the rules a bit. I don't like bling; prefer reining style bling if anything. That is, minimal silver and 'natural' look to the horse for the most part. The manes are the craziest embellishment (sp? again.. on my phone) in reining!

Imo, the gal's saddle is too much. Then again in rail classes and trail/horsemanship, it's the fad. I would rather see a bunch of expensive silver on a saddle as a fad than soring/peanut rolling/etc.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That looks like... an apron top.....


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

That's the new style. I really like it, but mine is going to have a rounded bottom hem.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Not a fan. The black is a turn off for me, I think it cheapens the look of good silver. I can't say anything about blingy saddles, I have a Dale Chavez that's dripping in silver. That being said, like runslidestop I enjoy the foundation shows more when I can ride in my no bling daily driver saddle.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> That looks like... an apron top.....


Reminds me of when girls wear tank tops OVER tee shirts. Always thought it was odd...

If the cut was a bit less apron-y, or maybe higher up or something, I wouldn't mind. 

I have a homemade pleather vest with rhinestones that my best friend made ages ago; if I ever show in rail classes, I will be wearing that and a simple slinky (do they even call them that any more?!).

Sigh. Fashion will find its way into everything.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

RunSlideStop said:


> Sigh. Fashion will find its way into everything.



Why is that a bad thing?


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

RunSlideStop said:


> Reminds me of when girls wear tank tops OVER tee shirts. Always thought it was odd...
> 
> If the cut was a bit less apron-y, or maybe higher up or something, I wouldn't mind.
> 
> ...


A plain button up shirt would look so much better.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I agree, it just looks incomplete.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Completely agree, GoAppendix.

I don't understand the fascination with wearing old outdated clothing when a nicely fitted and tailored button up shirt will do the job and look much more professional.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

That's a vest?! Looks like a corset maker threw up.....


I enjoy foundation shows too....I can use my blah stuff, but I can still dress it up with matching blanket/shirt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I like all the bling. If I could afford it...I would go for it! I also like natural looking as well. It's nice to see it all.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

In all honesty I agree about button up shirts. However, I don't want to stick out like a broken thumb if I already have the clothing.

Much prefer simple button up, jeans, plain saddle and pad. Maybe a nice concho here or there or a nice browband, but that's it!


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

A slinky and a pleather vest will make you stick out in a bad way.

A button up is entirely acceptable. I don't understand how people can go on about the guys wearing them, and then think they are somehow forbidden for women. It is a professional and appropriate look.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

That saddle is just a bit TOO much. The problem with spending big bucks on a saddle like that (it appears to have crystals on it) is when that fad is no longer popular. THEN you stick out like a sore thumb...LOL

The vests....I only saw a couple of women wearing them at the VQHA Classic this April. It was all about rail jackets still.

As for bling....I have super bling, not so much bling, and plain in my show wardrobe. It depends on the size of the AQHA show I'm at, as to what I wear.


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

I agree with the rest of you, I can't stand all that blingy stuff!
I like a little bit of fanciness to an outfit, but the girl in the picture takes it too far! I think she should have gone with EITHER the fancy saddle OR the fancy outfit. Not both. 
I show local Western Pleasure classes in my old (but clean! ) martha josey barrel saddle because it's comfy, simple black chaps, a white Roper western shirt with black cuffs, and for a pop of color, a turquoise saddle blanket. I often place higher than the silver and jewel-encrusted girls, but mainly because I actually know how to ride & my horse isn't a peanut roller. (I still show in Jr. division so far, it's my last year in Jr. so I have an advantage! :lol...
I feel bad for the girl in the pic, her parents probably put her in all that! I know mine do... :-|


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

Ink said:


> APHA posted this photo on their facebook page with the news that the youth world will be kicking off today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm assuming this outfit is for competition or shows: For me, I don't care for the saddle. I love the look of a well made western saddle. I happen to think they're beautiful and they make horses and riders look beautiful, maybe if you're into it, with a bit of silver here and there. 

There something to be said for the outfit, it's quite beautiful. It might be over the top, I don't know. I"ve noticed that in competition in certain sports the bling factor has to match the event, so if this is a showmanship event, then perhaps the outfit is appropriate. 

In the old days, life was different. Today there is more leisure and people do sport for enjoyment, not necessarily for professional pride, although there is much pride in one's proficiency and accomplishment for whatever reason one shows. 

As for liking the outfit, I do. In fact, I think it's beautiful and quite romantic. Whether that is appropriate for the show/class/event it was shown is, is something else again. It may have been over the top. 

But does an outfit outshine a horse?

It will with some people, it won't with others. This is our world now - there's a lot of superficiality. 

But consider this: when you step out dressed like that, you BETTER be up to your outfit. If you want to stand out, then you have to have the goods. If you don't, you'll look like a glittering fool.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

Ink said:


> I'm not trying to say there's anything wrong with bling per-say. Just thought it would be fun to get everyone's opinion. I actually like the saddle myself, but then again I'm easily distracted by all things shiney :lol:
> 
> Speaking of vests, have you guys seen the new cut they're using?
> 
> ...


Oh no, not this one. It doesn't square up or make any sense to me, style wise. Maybe it's the pattern. But it looks to me like the girl in the picture threw on her grandma's too small blouse to keep her shirt clean. And what's she wearing under her shirt? that's three layers. ugh. too much!


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

It is a scarf.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm sure you're right but the whole look is too constricting. It actually looks like a mock turtleneck.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree that if you sport that look, you'd better have the skills to carry it off.

I have no problem with the saddle or the outfit, or the vest. All fine. I do think that if one is going to spend that much money on a saddle, one should buy a nicer looking blanket. That red is just... ick...


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm a tacky barrel racer and live in Texas. I like bling. A lot. I will admit it. But I'm also not in showing.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

NorthernMama said:


> I agree that if you sport that look, you'd better have the skills to carry it off.



This was my exact same thought as I read the OP......and it doesn't make any difference what discipline you show in either, if you don't have the sh!t to back it up all you are doing is drawing attention to is your mistakes/faults.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> I'm a tacky barrel racer and live in Texas. I like bling. A lot. I will admit it. But I'm also not in showing.


That makes two of us :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I really don't like bling. All my tack is simple brown...but I don't show either. Even if I did, I don't think I would be willing to justify spending $10,000+ on a saddle and you would never catch me wearing something out of Liberace's closet.

I'm of the mind that the _horse_ should be the eye-catching one in the partnership.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> if you don't have the sh!t to back it up all you are doing is drawing attention to is your mistakes/faults.


Which is a reason my green monstrous dutchie paint X is not decked out in bling!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> This was my exact same thought as I read the OP......and it doesn't make any difference what discipline you show in either, if you don't have the sh!t to back it up all you are doing is drawing attention to is your mistakes/faults.


It's funny, because if I blow a class or a pattern, I come out of the pen and say..."****, I blew that, but at least I looked darn good!" LOL


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Which is a reason my green monstrous dutchie paint X is not decked out in bling!


Sky, he has a loud enough paint job that he don't need bling!



GotaDunQH said:


> It's funny, because if I blow a class or a pattern, I come out of the pen and say..."****, I blew that, but at least I looked darn good!" LOL


LOL, well I never thought of it that way! Good point....


----------



## RhinestoneCowgirl03 (Jul 4, 2012)

xJumperx said:


> Your joking! English is supposed to be traditional, honest, and overall just about the horse and rider. (always depending on the judge, but still.) It is hard to be destracted, because you simply can't have the 'sparkliest saddle,' or most 'bedazzled bridle.' And most everybody's clothing is the same, varying by color only. The only real flash you can bring is the color of the horse.
> 
> But even still, the beautiful frame overo can't beat the basic bay if the pinto is a trashy mover, in Hunters. The roman nosed chestnut can defeat the slender headed Arabian, givem the Chestnut jumped cleaner and faster than the Arab.
> 
> English is so much less predjudice, IMHO.


:lol::lol::lol: You make me laugh. ENGLISH be LESS prejudice than western!? LOL. Maybe in show jumping, but that's it. It's just prejudice in the opposite direction. God forbid you use black tack in hunters, or the wrong color hunt coat! Or what if you REALLY go crazy and have a clincher browband. Woah!:shock: Or, dare I even say it, a gray saddle pad in dressage. I'm not saying you'll get kicked out for doing any of those things, but it's just like in western, it's not "accepted". Both are extremes in opposite directions. 
Personally, there literally can not be enough bling. I love rhinestones and anything shiny or brightly colored! I would rhinestone my horse's hooves if at all possible. My dream saddle was the circle y shimmering prism show saddle, over 2000 swarovski crystals set in that baby! (Of course I don't show and that saddle cost more than double what I could spend on a horse...) The thing is, is I love all that stuff just cause it's fun. I am a barrel racer, I trail ride, etc. I do things that aren't judged on appearance, so what does it matter? In classes like wp, as much as I LOVE the bling, it is supposed to be about the horse. So I wouldn't mind it being toned down just a teeny bit. Enough to where normal people can actually afford the equipment! But I wouldn't want it to turn into how hus is, 15 riders dressed EXACTLY the same riding sorrels and bays that all look the same. BORING. I would totally go for a saddle like this (except a more affordable version...):
Hobby Horse Clothing Co. - Lady Bonita Show Saddle


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

If you are going to spend that much on a saddle, you are better suited to find a used blue ribbon or harris.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Price aside, IMHO, that is one of the more tasteful show saddles I've seen. It has enough silver to look nice but not so much that it looks like a disco ball.

Plus, that price really isn't bad for a show saddle. The folks that I can't understand are the ones that buy saddles like this
Custom Western Tack | Blue Ribbon Custom Tack

You got me bent if you think I'd be willing to spend that much on a saddle. For that price, it had better make my horse crap gold bars.

Talk about more dollars than sense.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

smrobs said:


> The folks that I can't understand are the ones that buy saddles like this
> Custom Western Tack | Blue Ribbon Custom Tack
> 
> You got me bent if you think I'd be willing to spend that much on a saddle. For that price, it had better make my horse crap gold bars.
> ...


I TOTALLY agree. I'd love to be able to _afford_ saddles in that price range, but I'd go travelling instead. What a waste of money, in my world.

Of course, I don't understand spending $300 on a necklace either so I'm just in a different tax bracket altogether.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks, smrobs. If I had $10,000 to spare, I would be able to spend the few bucks needed to visit you for a month! WITH my horse!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, and I would welcome you .

I don't know, I guess I'm more into function than fashion. I wouldn't trade my $700 ranch saddle for one of those $20,000 silver encrusted things....except maybe to just turn around and re-sell it to some other sucker and buy me some more good tack that I could actually use :wink:.

Plus, I much prefer when people approach me and say "****, that's a nice horse" rather than "****, that's a nice saddle":lol:.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

The blue ribbons hold their value much better than lesser quality brands.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Holding their value or not, IMHO, there is no saddle in the world that is actually worth $10,000+.


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

If I spend $10,000 or more on a saddle it had best come with the capabilities to be a truck, a house, and a barn.

This saddle isn't as blinding as some I've seen, but still I wouldn't want to be the groom that has to keep that mess clean.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

possumhollow said:


> If I spend $10,000 or more on a saddle it had best come with the capabilities to be a truck, a house, and a barn.


I don't need mine to be a transformer, but it dang well better be willing to clean the stalls and then polish itself back up :wink::lol:.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I don't need mine to be a transformer, but it dang well better be willing to clean the stalls and then polish itself back up :wink::lol:.


LOL, that's why I like rough outs! I hate cleaning tooling. I just want to blow it off with air compressor nozzle and give it a quick brushing with a stiff brush, Ta dah!


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Holding their value or not, IMHO, there is no saddle in the world that is actually worth $10,000+.


Fantastic.


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

LOL, for over 10K, that had better be a cotton pickin' transformer for me.


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

OOO SPARKLY! I agree with some people. The saddle could be toned down a bit but overall I like it. I think it tends to get the judges attention on you/your horse which may or may not be a good thing. Sometimes I wish they would all be required to have the same tack/clothing as everyone else and only judge on the ability of horse/rider NOT the outfits of horse and rider.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i think it looks amazing my friend shows AQHA but her saddle and offite was very blingy too, i think that if you want use what you want but judge on the horse and rider not on how much they spent on tack and other things to get attention, half the time the lest blinged out horse and rider are one of the better pair.


----------

